# Mercury Is Now 'TNC Friendly' With Period 1 Coverage in California



## Mickeymanp (Apr 9, 2015)

Mercury Insurance will now cover TNC/Rideshare drivers for Period 1 driving in California at, in my opinion, a very reasonable rate. I just added the Mercury "Transportation Network Endorsement" to my auto policy for ~$126. Minor catch is that it can only be added at 'renewal time' or at beginning of a new policy, which means that I had to cancel my existing policy and create a new policy (easy process). Bottom line: I am now legally compliant with full coverage for all 3 TNC Periods (Period 2/3 coverage by Uber/Lyft) and most importantly recognized by Mercury as a TNC 'part time' driver without the fear of cancellation. The "Mercury Transportation Network Endorsement" (couldn't load file), which is a bit of a legalize challenge. For example, #1 in the agreement says Mercury won't cover a TNC driver for all 3 Periods. Then #2 gives the "However" details that if you declare you drive part-time and you have PAID for the Endorsement, you will be covered by Period 1. (BTW - don't take me to task with the legalize interpretations cuz I'm not a lawyer --- I'm just happy that I'm covered and I want other drivers to know there is reasonable coverage now in California.)


----------



## Mickeymanp (Apr 9, 2015)

BTW - the policy endorsement was an additional~$126 for 6 months to my normal auto policy.


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

Mickeymanp said:


> BTW - the policy endorsement was an additional~$126 for 6 months to my normal auto policy.


I've had Mercury since I started driving. Now I only carry liability I renew every six months. Is it $126 for everyone or does it vary?


----------



## LBCUberGirl (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm also insured by Mercury and recently added the U651 endorsement and it ran me approx $15 extra per month.


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

LBCUberGirl said:


> I'm also insured by Mercury and recently added the U651 endorsement and it ran me approx $15 extra per month.


Do you have full coverage or liability? I'm wondering if I can only add it with only liability. If I ask about it and don't get it then they will suspect I drive for uber then drop me unless I call anonymous. Lol. I've had the same ins girl 25 years.


----------



## Mickeymanp (Apr 9, 2015)

Whiteorchids said:


> Do you have full coverage or liability? I'm wondering if I can only add it with only liability. If I ask about it and don't get it then they will suspect I drive for uber then drop me unless I call anonymous. Lol. I've had the same ins girl 25 years.


I have full coverage and the U651 endorsement basically addresses coverage for ridesharing, not coverage limits. Your basic policy coverage doesn't change.


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

Mickeymanp said:


> I have full coverage and the U651 endorsement basically addresses coverage for ridesharing, not coverage limits. Your basic policy coverage doesn't change.


So you think I would be able to add it to my liability policy? I'm afraid to ask my agent then she might suspect I drive for uber and drop me. I've had it for about 25 years.


----------



## Mickeymanp (Apr 9, 2015)

Absolutely! Like you, I was concerned that I was at risk of Mercury dropping me if they really didn't now cover ridesharing. But, after doing diligent research, I was comfortable and contacted my agent and added the U651 Endorsement to my insurance.


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

In Arizona, They cover all 3 phases as well.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Do you have to call an agent to add this on? I'm trying to create a new policy, but don't see the option anywhere online.


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> Do you have to call an agent to add this on? I'm trying to create a new policy, but don't see the option anywhere online.


Supergloo, You can't get it online. You'll need to call a Mercury agent in California and they need to do the quote. In NorCAl- Aon is a large agency, try them.


----------

